# طلب حوار ثنائي مع الزميل مولكا مولكان حول الوهيه السيد المسيح



## المهندي (19 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من اداره المنتدي الموافقه علي اجراء حوار ثنائي هادف مع مولكا مولكان حول الوهيه السيد المسيح علي صفحات منتداكم ان امكن ذلك .

و شكرا لكم


----------



## My Rock (20 يونيو 2010)

اهلاً بالاخ المهندي،
كتبت موضوعك في القسم الخطأ و هذا ما سبب تأخبر التعليق من جهتنا.
بدايةً، نُريد ان توضح لنا علمك في الكتاب المقدس. هل انت قارئ و باحث ام فقط ناسخ و لاصق، هذا لاننا نطمح لحوارات مع عقول فاهمة و ليس مع الات طابعة بدون عقول و تفكير.

منتظرين توضيحك.
سلام و نعمة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 يونيو 2010)

يا عم المهندى ارحم نفسك .. انا عمرى ما بقلل من مستوى حد .
بس حضرتك ميح فى اى حاجة تبع الكتاب المقدس ..
 
كلامى هو بناءا على ما رأيته منك ..

نصيحة اخوية : سيب المناظرات للدارسين .. روح اتعلم وادرس .. وبعدين تعالى ناظر علشان متخليش واحد زى يقول عليك جاهل .

على فكرة انا مازلت منتظر كتابتك للردود على ما قلت .. فى قسم الاسئلة .. ارجوك ارجوك لا تتردد .


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*مش كان احمد ديدات دا اللى عايز يعمل مناظرة مع مولكا *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يونيو 2010)

*


شمس الحق قال:



مش كان احمد ديدات دا اللى عايز يعمل مناظرة مع مولكا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


مولكا له شعبية كبيرة ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يونيو 2010)

أهلا وسهلا بالأخ " المهندي " ارجو ان تكون في كامل الصحة والعافية 

سعدت عندما رأيت موضوعك موجود أمامي

وانا منتظر الإشارة من الأستاذ *My Rock* للبدء في الإتفاق حول الحوار ..


----------



## المهندي (20 يونيو 2010)

> اهلاً بالاخ المهندي،
> كتبت موضوعك في القسم الخطأ و هذا ما سبب تأخبر التعليق من جهتنا.
> بدايةً، نُريد ان توضح لنا علمك في الكتاب المقدس. هل انت قارئ و باحث ام فقط ناسخ و لاصق، هذا لاننا نطمح لحوارات مع عقول فاهمة و ليس مع الات طابعة بدون عقول و تفكير.
> 
> ...


 
بالنسبه لعلمي  لا استطيع تقييم نفسي في هذا الشأن 
بالنسبه هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس اقول اني قرأته 

و دخولي في الحوار سيكون علي مبدأ الفهم الذي هو المراد من اقامه الحوار 

يعني انا مش داخل احاور بس لي اثبت خلاف ما يقول المحاور الاخر 
بل لي اري كيف تؤمنون بالوهيه السيد المسيح من داخل كتابكم المقدس 

و لو وجدت ان هناك نقطه تدل علي الوهيه السيد المسيح من داخل الكتاب المقدس ولا يكون فيها اي اشكال حولها فسأقتنع بها 

يعني مش جاي اعاند من ذاتي بل لي اعرف و اتعلم في المقام الاول

هناك عده اشياء عليها استفهامات كثيره في الكتاب المقدس احاول ان افهمها 

بالنسبه لمدي علمي في الكتاب المقدس فسوف يظهر ذلك في الحوار بأذن الله

ليس هناك شروط محدده الا شيئان :

1- عدم ذكر اي مصدر اسلامي او الاعتماد علي اي شئ اسلامي 
او حتي ذكر الاسلام في المناظره 
لان هذه المناظره تخص الوهيه المسيح في الكتاب المقدس

اي لا انا و لا الزميل مولكا مولكان يذكر اي شئ اسلامي في هذه المناظره

الشرط الثاني 

هو مش شرط بل طلب خاص وهو توفير موقع مسيحي به الاسفار القانونيه الثانيه حتي يمكنني الاستدلال به خلال المناظره 

ارجو قبول هذه الشروط من قبل الاداره


----------



## Kiril (20 يونيو 2010)

> يعني مش جاي اعاند من ذاتي بل لي اعرف و اتعلم في المقام الاول


اتمني ذلك و سأكون من متابعين حوارك ان تم الموافقة عليه


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يونيو 2010)

> 1- عدم ذكر اي مصدر اسلامي او  الاعتماد علي اي شئ اسلامي
> او حتي ذكر الاسلام في المناظره
> لان هذه المناظره تخص الوهيه المسيح في الكتاب المقدس



لا مجال للإسلاميات في المناظرة بل اني اريد اقامة مناظرة اسلامية في الوهية إله المسلمين ومن اين جاءت وهل هو فعلا إله  و و و و و .... إلخ



> هو مش شرط بل طلب خاص وهو توفير موقع مسيحي به الاسفار القانونيه الثانيه  حتي يمكنني الاستدلال به خلال المناظره


وما علاقة الأسفار القانونية الثانية بالمناظرة ؟

ماذا لو كنت انا لا أؤمن بها مثلاً ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> لو وجدت ان هناك نقطه تدل علي الوهيه السيد المسيح من داخل الكتاب المقدس ولا يكون فيها اي اشكال حولها فسأقتنع بها


*ساعتها تكون قد انتهت المناظرة باقتناعك ان الكتاب المقدس قد اعلن عن لاهوتية المسيا*
*من رائ ان بدأ المناظرة وانا واثق جدا من مولكا وانه هيقدر يوضحلك لاهوت ابن الله من خلال الكتاب بوضوح لا يقبل الشك*


----------



## My Rock (20 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> بالنسبه لعلمي  لا استطيع تقييم نفسي في هذا الشأن
> بالنسبه هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس اقول اني قرأته




لم نطلب منك ان تُقيم نفسك او تُعطي نفسك تقدير عن علمك. طلبنا ان توضح مدى علمك في الموضوع. ما قرأته و ما درسته من ابحاث و كتب. ليس كل من يقرأ كتاباً يستطيع ان يناظر فيه.
شكي هذا نابع من مراجعتي لمشاركاتك السابقة، فهي ركيكة و لا تعتمد على على مصدر و لا منطق، فكيف نحاور شخصاً لا يملك اساسيات المحاور؟ اذا كنت ترى انك لا تملك المؤهلات الكافية، فليكن الموضوع موضوع نقاش بدل حوار ثنائي.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## المهندي (20 يونيو 2010)

*ارجو ان تفعل الاداره ما تراه مناسبا *

*سواء احببتم حوار ثنائي او موضوع للنقاش *

*الامر يرجع لكم في النهايه وما انا الا ضيف في هذا المنتدي *

*مولكا مولكان اذا كنت لا تؤمن بها فلن ادخلها في المناظره *

*اذا كنت تؤمن بها فأستدلال بها سيكون من حقي *


----------



## 5teena (20 يونيو 2010)

*ارجو ان تفعل الاداره ما تراه مناسبا *

*سواء احببتم حوار ثنائي او موضوع للنقاش *

*الامر يرجع لكم في النهايه وما انا الا ضيف في هذا  المنتدي *

*مولكا مولكان اذا كنت لا تؤمن بها فلن ادخلها في  المناظره *

*اذا كنت تؤمن بها فأستدلال بها سيكون من حقي
شكرا لك اخ مهند على اسلوبك
 لك خالص احترامى وتقديرى
واتمنا ان ينتهى الحوار او المناظرة
والجميع اخوة مهما كانت النتيجة
وان يسودها الهدوء والاحترام
خالص احترامى وتقديرى لشخصك

*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (20 يونيو 2010)

*



ارجو ان تفعل الاداره ما تراه مناسبا 

سواء احببتم حوار ثنائي او موضوع للنقاش 

الامر يرجع لكم في النهايه وما انا الا ضيف في هذا المنتدي 

مولكا مولكان اذا كنت لا تؤمن بها فلن ادخلها في المناظره 

اذا كنت تؤمن بها فأستدلال بها سيكون من حقي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*سلام ونعمة *

*المناظرة ليست لعبة كى تكون مطلب لكل فرد يريدها ماذا سوف نفعل مع كل شخص يدخل ليطلب المناظرة ولا نعرف الامكانيه الذى تكون لديه فى التعامل مع الموضوع *

*لذلك رجاء المناظرة تكون لشخص قدم مشاركات يعرف من خلالها مدى التواصل والتقديم العلمى الذى يقدمه  *
*نحن ليس هنا فى ساحة استعراض كى نحقق طلب كل شخص يريد المناظرة فنحن :*
*1- لا نعرف مدى الاستمرار فى الموضوع لديه ( ذلك نتحقق منه من خلال مشاركاته والاستمرار الذى يقدمه فى موضوع معين يعطى ثقة انه سوف يكون على تواصل فى المناظرة )*
*2- لا نعرف مدى التقديم العلمى له فى الموضوع هل هى شبهات جاهزة امامه يضعها فى الموضوع وفقط ام ان هذا ناتج عن قدرة له فى الدراسة الشخصية والذاتية فى الموضوع*


*فمن الافضل تغير اسم الموضوع ، ويبدا الفاضل المهندى فى طرح الجديد الذى يملكه فى الموضوع *

*ادلة لاهوت المسيح كثيرة هل لديك اعتراض على شى فيها لو معك تفضل به*


----------



## My Rock (20 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *ارجو ان تفعل الاداره ما تراه مناسبا *
> 
> *سواء احببتم حوار ثنائي او موضوع للنقاش *
> 
> ...



نشكرك على تفهمك، فليس كل من دب و هب يستطيع ان يناظر في اي موضوع. فهناك يجب ان يكون نظام و توازن الكفوف حتى يظهر الحوار بأفضل صورة. فلا يستطيع عالم ان يوصل علمه لطفل و هكذا..

المهم، ليكون لنا نقاش في الوهية المسيح، أفتح موضوع جديد عن الوهية المسيح ليكون خاصاً و مُفرداً للنقاش هنا في قسم الرد على الشبهات، و سنكون اكثر من سعيدين لتزويدك بالادلة و البراهين.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يونيو 2010)

*وياريت تغيروا الموضوع اصلا
موضوع الوهية المسيح دا ممكن يناظرك فيه طفي في اولي اعدادي او تانية اعدادي
ياريتك تشوف موضوع قوي و مش واضح حتي يتم توضيحه
اما الوهية المسيح فهي تظهر في الكتاب المقدس من الجلدة للجلدة
من التكوين للرؤية
مش زي منتو متخيلين هناك آيات عن الوهية المسيح
الكتاب كله محوره الاساسي هو الوهية المسيح*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *مولكا مولكان اذا كنت لا تؤمن بها فلن ادخلها في المناظره *
> 
> *اذا كنت تؤمن بها فأستدلال بها سيكون من حقي *



ومن اين ستعرف إذا كنت انا لن اقل هذا ؟


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

_*حسنا كما تشاؤون ومعكم حق لبس كل من هب و دب يطلب مناظره توافقون عليها *_

_*أريد ان اوضح بعض الاشياء ....*_

_*سألتني يا ماي روك اذا كنت من الذين ينسخون و يلصقون دون اي درايه بما ينقلون معك حق في سؤالك هذا و انا اعرف ما ترمي اليه*_

_*لذلك احب ان اقول شيئا لكم وهو ان دخولي علي المنتديات المسيخيه او الاسلاميه علي حد سواء لم يكن مقصودا علي الاطلاق *_

_*السبب الحقيقي الذي جعلني ادخل هذه المنتديات هو سبب غريب للغايه *_

_*ستضحكون اذا علمتم اني كنت ابحث عن موقع عربي اتعلم منه اللغه القبطه عن طريق الجوجل فدخلت الي منتدي مسيحي عربي يهاحم الاسلام وهذا اول احتكاك لي بالمنتديات الدينيه الحواريه و بقيت هناك لمده تزيد عن سنتين في البدايه كنت قارئا ثم مشاركا و خلال هذه المده لم اكن اعلم بوجود منتديات اسلاميه مختصه في النقاش معكم اي بقيت سنتين لا اعلم بوجود هذه المنتديات الا عن طريق مناظره اقيمت في ذلك المنتدي *_

_*هل تعلم ماذا كنت افعل خلال هذه السنتين التي بقيت فيها في المنتدي في البدايه احترت في طرق الرد عليهم نظرا لعدم خبرتي لكن لم ابفي مكتوف الايدي اتفرج *_

_*و حدث الذي لم يكن في حسباني دخلت احدي المواقع الانجليزيه التي تحتوي الكتاب المقدس او بالاحري العهد القديم فقط و هناك في الخيارت كانت ايقونه مكتوب عليها - أسأل الرابي الحاخام - وقعت علي موقع يهودي في البدايه ترددت لكن قمت بالخطوه و بعثت رساله لذلك الحاخام اليهودي أسأل فيه عن رأيه في المسيحيه *_

_*و في نفس الوقت كتبت في الرساله بأني مسلم *_

_*بقيت ايام استني في الرساله منه حتي جاءتني الرساله علي ايميلي الخاص من هذا الحاخام أستعجب عن كيف مسلم يسأل يهودي عن رأيه في المسيحيه *_

_*و كانت تلك البدايه الحقيقه قام في البدايه بعرض وجه النظر اليهوديه حول المسيحيه ثم في رسالته الثانيه بعث لي بي كتب و روابط يرد فيها علي المبشريين المسيحيين *_

_*ثم اعطاني رابط لمنتدي أسرائيلي اقل ما يقال عنه انه فعلا متشدد جدا و ليس بالمنتدي السهل علي الاعضاء المسيحيين المسجلين فيه او الذين يناقشون فيه مع الاسرائليين*_

_*و سجلت في هذا المنتدي و اصيحت خلال تلك الفتره متابعا للموقع الاسرائيلي و خاصه حينما يتم النقاش في احدي العقائد المسيحيه *_

_*لذلك يا مولكا مولكان لما اخبرتني بأن المناظره ستكون من خارج المنهج و ستدور حول الوهيه المسيح *_
_*كنت احضرلك ردودا لم تعهدها من مسلم علي الاطلاق لانها في الحقيقه يهوديه بحته و هذا كان غرضي من المناظره معك في الاصل *_

_*وهو نقل المناظره من اثبات الوهيه المسيح من الكتاب المقدس الي مستوي اخر لا تتوقعه وهو تفنيد ان يسوع المسيح - الذي اؤمن به كمسلم بأسمه عيسي علي انه المسيح - ليس هو المسيح علي الاطلاق من داخل الكتاب المقدس *_

_*لذلك سأخبرك غرضي الاصلي من المناظره وهو تفنيد بأن المسيح هو يسوع المسيح و من داخل نفس الكتاب المقدس الذي تؤمن انت ............!*_

_*انا لا اقصد بكلامي بان اخوتي المسلمين ضعفاء في الرد او ان المنتديات الاسلاميه ليس لديها الوسائل للرد عليكم بل هو لتجديد الحوار بنقاط جديده لم توضع مجل الدراسه و الرد من قبلكم*_


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*



ومن اين ستعرف إذا كنت انا لن اقل هذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لو كنت اعرف ما سألت لكن اعرف ان هناك طائفه من المسيحيين لا تؤمن بهذه الاسفار رغم حداثه هذه الطائفه

و اعلم ان الغالبيه او السواد الاعظم من المسيحيين يؤمنون بها و كيف لا يؤمنون بها اذا كانت الاناجيل و الرسل قد اقتبسوا منها لذلك الطعن في مصداقيه هذه الاسفار هو الطعن في صحه العهد الجديد ككل 

فكلها متصله ببعضها بالنسبه للمسيحي مرورا بالعهد القديم مرورا بالاسفار القانونيه الثانيه مرورا بالعهد الجديد


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

> _*لذلك يا مولكا مولكان لما اخبرتني بأن المناظره ستكون  من خارج المنهج و ستدور حول الوهيه المسيح *_
> _*كنت احضرلك ردودا لم تعهدها من مسلم علي الاطلاق  لانها في الحقيقه يهوديه بحته و هذا كان غرضي من المناظره معك في الاصل *_


جيد ، وما الذي تغير ؟؟
يبدو انك حتى معرفتك بمن رد على من ليست بالكاملة !
هل تظن اني لا اعرف كلامهم ولم نرد عليه وفندناه تفنيدا كاملا !؟

بل انني يمكنني ان اجعل يهود تحولوا الى المسيحية يردون عليهم !

تأكد عزيزي ، مولكا جاهز لكل شيء فلا تقلق ..

ولكن معنى عبارة " من خارج المنهج " اي ان كل كلامي سيكون غير مردود عليه في اي مكان ولن يوجد رد !




> _*وهو نقل المناظره من اثبات الوهيه المسيح من الكتاب  المقدس الي مستوي اخر لا تتوقعه وهو تفنيد ان يسوع المسيح - الذي اؤمن به  كمسلم بأسمه عيسي علي انه المسيح - ليس هو المسيح علي الاطلاق من داخل  الكتاب المقدس *_


صراحة هذه الجملة عجيبة جدا !
ولكن حسنا
سأثبت لك
ان يسوع هو الله
وان
المسيح هو الله
وطالما الإثنين هم الله ّان المسيح هو يسوع 

تأكد يا عزيزي من كل شيء انه مردود جدا




> _*انا لا اقصد بكلامي بان اخوتي المسلمين ضعفاء في الرد  او ان المنتديات الاسلاميه ليس لديها الوسائل للرد عليكم بل هو لتجديد  الحوار بنقاط جديده لم توضع مجل الدراسه و الرد من قبلكم*_


بص عزيزي

لايوجد من بين مواليد النساء قاطبة من يقدر ان يناظرني في لاهوت المسيح ويخرج بنتيجة اقل من 10 -0 من أصل 10 نقاط محاورة
تأكد من هذا .. طالما الحوار من الكتاب المقدس



> لو كنت اعرف ما سألت لكن اعرف ان  هناك طائفه من المسيحيين لا تؤمن بهذه الاسفار رغم حداثه هذه الطائفه
> 
> و اعلم ان الغالبيه او السواد الاعظم  من المسيحيين يؤمنون بها و كيف لا يؤمنون بها اذا كانت الاناجيل و الرسل  قد اقتبسوا منها لذلك الطعن في مصداقيه هذه الاسفار هو الطعن في صحه العهد  الجديد ككل
> 
> فكلها متصله ببعضها بالنسبه للمسيحي  مرورا بالعهد القديم مرورا بالاسفار القانونيه الثانيه مرورا بالعهد الجديد


على غرار ما ذكرت سابقا انت ، هل يؤمن اليهودي الذي ستحاورني به بهذه الأسفار ؟


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*



على غرار ما ذكرت سابقا انت ، هل يؤمن اليهودي الذي ستحاورني به بهذه الأسفار ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و هل قلت لك اني سأجعلك تحاور يهودي او ان الذي سيقوم بالكتابه يهودي *

*لا اعرف هل كلامي اعلاه لم يكن واضحا قلت لك اني مطلع علي اقوال اليهود في مسأله اثبات ان المسيح هو يسوع المسيح *

*و الذي ستحاوره هو المهند المسلم لا فلان اليهودي *

*لاء طبعا لا يؤمن بها اليهود لذلك ردودهم التي قراتها هي من العهد القديم ( التوراه ) اما بالنسبه لي الاسفار القانونيه الثانيه فأنا من سأستعملها في المناظره او الحوار لان الاغلبيه المسيحيه تؤمن بها*

*حسنا ما دمنا نتكلم لماذا لا نبدأ بحوار خفيف و ارني الاول ما هي الادله التي لا تفند و تدل علي ان يسوع المسيح هو فعلا المسيح الذي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

> *و هل قلت لك اني سأجعلك تحاور يهودي او ان الذي سيقوم  بالكتابه يهودي *


لا ، انا بس عايز اوريك نقطة انت لسة ماتعرفهاش لأنك افتكرت ان ردود اليهودي ليس لها رد ورد صاعق ايضا ولكنك لأنك وجدت احد غير مسلم يقول كلاما يقنعك فأخذته وكأنه مسلم به ولا رد عليه فحبيت اقول لك اني كمان لو هامشي بالأسلوب ده يبقى مالهوش لازمة الكلام عن الأسفار القانونية الثانية ..




> *لا اعرف هل كلامي اعلاه لم يكن واضحا قلت لك اني مطلع  علي اقوال اليهود في مسأله اثبات ان المسيح هو يسوع المسيح *


جيد انك قلت " اقوال اليهود " وليس اقوال الكتاب المقدس ، عموما سنرى 
هات كل ما عندك ان كان مسيحا او مسلما او يهوديا او لاديني حتى 
لا يهم



> *و الذي ستحاوره هو المهند المسلم لا فلان اليهودي *




ألم تقل انت منذ قليل بالحرف الواحد :



> _*كنت احضرلك ردودا لم تعهدها من مسلم علي الاطلاق  لانها في الحقيقه يهوديه بحته و هذا كان غرضي من المناظره معك في الاصل*_



..............................

عموما ، الذي تريده افعله 
موضوع لاهوت المسيح هو موضوع منتهي تماما معي
اي كان المحاور 
يهودي ، مسيحي ، مسلم ، بوذي ، عبدة نار ،لا ديني




> *لاء طبعا لا يؤمن بها اليهود لذلك ردودهم التي قراتها هي  من العهد القديم ( التوراه ) اما بالنسبه لي الاسفار القانونيه الثانيه  فأنا من سأستعملها في المناظره او الحوار لان الاغلبيه المسيحيه تؤمن بها*


يا مسهل الحال

هو مش حضرتك قلت من شوية انك هاتنقل المناظرة من لاهوت المسيح الى ان يسوع ليس هو المسيح من اقوال اليهود     يعني دي هاتبقى المناظرة ...
واليهود مش بيمنوا بيها يبقى ليه رجعنا تاني لموضوع انك هاستخدم الأسفار دي ( اللي اليهود مش بيؤمنوا بيها واللي انت هاتستخدم اقوالهم في نفي ان المسيح ليس هو يسوع )في موضوع الألوهية ؟؟؟




> *حسنا ما دمنا نتكلم لماذا لا نبدأ بحوار خفيف و ارني  الاول ما هي الادله التي لا تفند و تدل علي ان يسوع المسيح هو فعلا المسيح  الذي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس ؟*


هناك نقطة هامة جدا انا تركتها للنهاية !

اني اولا سأتكلم في لاهوت المسيح يسوع وفي مناظرة اخرى سأتكلم في اثبات ان يسوع هو المسيح

ولكني انتظر المدير ماي روك


عموما افتح الموضوع الذي عن لاهوت المسيح ونبدأ سريعا



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

صحيح بالمناسبة أخى الفاضل

هم اليهود بيؤمنوا بالعهد الجديد اساسا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (21 يونيو 2010)

اذن مصدرك هو اليهودى الذى قال لك بعض الاشياء وتعتقد انه قال لك ما لا يوجد ، من الطبيعى ان اليهودى لا يؤمن بالمسيا فهو مزال ينتظر المسيح .
لذلك الدراسة والتحليل ليس بواقع دراسة شخصية لك بل انك تحتاج رد لما هو مطروح امامك من اليهودى .
الموضوع العام للنقاش هو المناسب سواء كان فى لاهوت السيد المسيح .. او ان المسيا هو السيد المسيح له كل المجد ، تفضل بفتح اى موضوع فى الاثنين وسوف نتواصل معك بكل حب وسعادة 

منتظرين فتح الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

انا شخصيا افضل عندي اقتراح يحقق عدة أهداف

بما ان موضوع اثبات ان يسوع هو المسيح في غاية السهولة فانا اُفضل فتح موضوع في العام له حيث يشارك فيه كل الأعضاء

وبما ان موضوع الوهية المسيح موضوع كبير جدا ومتشعب جدا فأنا اقترح ان يكون حوارا ثنائيا حتى نضمن التركيز

ما رأي المدير *ماي روك* ؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
واضح ان المناظرة هتاخد محور العهد القديم
لأنها يهودية بحتة
لكن ......
ربما عليك يا اخي ان تراجع ما قاله لك اليهود قبل ان تناظر مولكا
و ان تتأكد ان ما قاله لك الحاخام ليس مردود عليه
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

جميل ....

سأفتح موضوع يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح الذي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس 

ستضع النقاط التي تدل علي ان يسوع المسيح هو المسيح الذي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس 

و سنري ....

النقاط التي سأضعها يهوديه بحته اي ليست اسلاميه وهي تدور حول أثبات بأن يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح  اصلا خينما تضعون النقاط التي تدل بأن يسوع المسيح بأنه هو المسيح الذي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> جميل ....
> 
> سأفتح موضوع يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح الذي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...



خطأ يا صديقي العزيز
اولا : المصادر هى الكتاب المقدس
ثانيا : الكتاب المقدس يتكون من عهدين والجديد يحقق القديم فهذا معناه انه لو تم ذكر مرة واحدة ان يسوع هو المسيح في الكتاب المقدس ينتهى الكلام ! مهما قالوا الربيون والحاخامات !!
ثالثا : متى نبدأ في مناظرتنا نحن الأصلية ؟


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*اجل المصادر ستكون من الكتاب المقدس اصلا *

*و ليس علي كلام الحاخامات خارج نطاق الكتاب المقدس *

*دعني أبين لك نفطه كل أبحاث الحاخامات التي دارت حول هذه النقطه هي من داخل الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم وهذه الابحاث وضعت خصيصا للرد علي المبشرين المسيحيين اي ان الادله التي تم وضعها هي للرد علي المبشرين المسيحيين اي الذين يؤمنون بالعهد القديم بأنه كلام الله *

*وهي ابحاث مركزه لتبين للمسيحي و لليهودي بأن يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح من داخل العهد القديم *
*وهذه ما يميز البحث و أرجو ان يتم الرد عليه من قبلكم فكلام المكتوب ليس بالشئ الهين *

*في النهايه انا أؤمن بأن يسوع هو المسيح او كما نسميه المسيح عيسي *

*لكن أن يثبت اليهود بأن يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح المبشر به في الكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم - ليس بالشئ الجيد علي الاطلاق* 

قد فتحت موضوع خصيصا بهذا الشأن حتي يرد عليه من قبلكم وهو في الانتظار للموافقه عليه من الاداره


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

> *وهي ابحاث مركزه لتبين للمسيحي و لليهودي بأن يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح من داخل العهد القديم *
> *وهذه ما يميز البحث و أرجو ان يتم الرد عليه من قبلكم فكلام المكتوب ليس بالشئ الهين *
> 
> *في النهايه انا أؤمن بأن يسوع هو المسيح او كما نسميه المسيح عيسي *
> ...


*يعنى انت مؤمن بمجئ المسيا ولا لسه منتظره مع اليهود 
منين هثبت ان يسوع ليس هو المسيا
بس انا مؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيح او زى مبنسيه عيسى 
على العموم اطرح مالديك ونحن تحت امرك وسنثبت لك جليا وبدون ادنى شك ان يسوع هو المسيا رجاء اسرائيل وهو نفسه يهوه اله اسرائيل 
واسمحلى بعد الانتهاء من هذا نرى هل يصلح ان يكون عيىس القرانى مسيحا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس منعا للتشتيت خلينا الان فى يسوع 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

> *اجل المصادر ستكون من الكتاب المقدس اصلا *


ده عن انهو موضوع ؟؟
موضوع ان المسيح هو يسوع ام لا ؟
ام موضوع لاهوت المسيح الذي انت بعدت عنه بالكلية ؟؟؟

هل ستوجد مناظرة ام اغادر انا لأني مأخر اشياء اهم مليار مرة من المناظرة لأجل احترام كلمتي معك 
فأن كنت ستغير موضوع المناظرة الى آخر فانا ليس لدي الوقت الآن

فحدد لي في المداخلة القادمة



> *دعني أبين لك نفطه كل أبحاث الحاخامات التي دارت حول هذه  النقطه هي من داخل الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم وهذه الابحاث وضعت خصيصا  للرد علي المبشرين المسيحيين اي ان الادله التي تم وضعها هي للرد علي  المبشرين المسيحيين اي الذين يؤمنون بالعهد القديم بأنه كلام الله *
> 
> *وهي ابحاث مركزه لتبين للمسيحي و لليهودي بأن يسوع  المسيح ليس هو المسيح من داخل العهد القديم *
> *وهذه ما يميز البحث و أرجو ان يتم الرد عليه من قبلكم  فكلام المكتوب ليس بالشئ الهين *
> ...


جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا

ده الموضوع اللي انت هاتتكلم فيه

انا بتكلم دلوقتى عن موضوع المناظرة اللي متفقين عليها اللى هى عن الوهية المسيح !!!!!!!!!!!!!! يسوع !!



ونقطة ثانية قلت لك انه طالما في العهد الجديد ذكر ولو لمرة واحدة ان يسوع هو المسيح فكل ابحاثهم خاطئة قبل ان اراها لأن الله بنفسه ( في الكتاب المقدس ) أكد وقال هذا !!!

فأين سيكون بحثك ؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2010)

*



			اجل المصادر ستكون من الكتاب المقدس اصلا 

و ليس علي كلام الحاخامات خارج نطاق الكتاب المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا حبيبي ازاي
ازاي هتناظر في موضوع منتهي بالنصوص الصريحة الواضحة في الكتاب المقدس
ان يسوع هو المسيح
دي المناظرة تخلص في كلمة و نص
سبحان الله​*


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندي
ما كل هذا اللغو؟ هل طلبنا منك قصة حياتك و سبب دخولك للمواقع المسيحية؟
طلبت نقاش في الوهية المسيح و قلنا لك افتح موضوع جديد اطرح فيه اول إعتراضاتك لنرد عليك
فما داعي كل هذا اللغو و اللف و الدوران؟

هل تريد النقاش ام لا؟


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*



الاخ المهندي
ما كل هذا اللغو؟ هل طلبنا منك قصة حياتك و سبب دخولك للمواقع المسيحية؟
طلبت نقاش في الوهية المسيح و قلنا لك افتح موضوع جديد اطرح فيه اول إعتراضاتك لنرد عليك
فما داعي كل هذا اللغو و اللف و الدوران؟

هل تريد النقاش ام لا؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أسف جدا ارجو ان تحذف مداخلاتي في هذا الموضوع التي تري انها لا تخدم الموضوع 

حسنا سافتح موضوع بالشأن ....*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *
> 
> أسف جدا ارجو ان تحذف مداخلاتي في هذا الموضوع التي تري انها لا تخدم الموضوع
> 
> حسنا سافتح موضوع بالشأن ....*



*لماذا تطلب حوارا ثنائيا و من الواضح انك غير مؤهل لهذا المستوى من الحوار ؟؟؟
هل تخشي من غزارة ردودنا و عدم مقدرتك علي الرد عليها لو طرحت الموضوع في منتدي الرد علي الشبهات ؟؟؟​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 يونيو 2010)

my rock قال:


> شكي هذا نابع من مراجعتي لمشاركاتك السابقة، فهي ركيكة و لا تعتمد على على مصدر و لا منطق، فكيف نحاور شخصاً لا يملك اساسيات المحاور؟ اذا كنت ترى انك لا تملك المؤهلات الكافية، فليكن الموضوع موضوع نقاش بدل حوار ثنائي.


*هذا دليل اخر علي عدم اهليتك لحوار ثنائي اقتبسته من رد الاخ العزيز روك​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

يا عزيزي ارجو ان تفهم كلامي

في ثلاث محاور
أولا : مناظرتنا عن لاهوت المسيح
ثانيا : موضوع ان يسوع هو المسيح من الكتاب المقدس 
ثالثا : معنى اسم يسوع



انا مش فاهم انت موافق على لامناظرة ولا امشي انا ؟


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*



يا عزيزي ارجو ان تفهم كلامي

في ثلاث محاور
أولا : مناظرتنا عن لاهوت المسيح
ثانيا : موضوع ان يسوع هو المسيح من الكتاب المقدس 
ثالثا : معنى اسم يسوع



انا مش فاهم انت موافق على لامناظرة ولا امشي انا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يا زميل انا موافق علي المناظره معك في المحاور الثلاث لكن الامر ليس بيدك علي ما اظن بل في يد الاداره *

*يعني انا اتمني ان تفتح المناظره بس الامر مش بي ايدي بل بيد الاداره *
*يعني بالعربي الفصيح انا موافق علي المناظره معك و انا كمان مستني هل ستوافقون علي اجراء المناظره في هذه المحاور الثلاث *


----------



## esambraveheart (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *يا زميل انا موافق علي المناظره معك في المحاور الثلاث لكن الامر ليس بيدك علي ما اظن بل في يد الاداره *
> 
> *يعني انا اتمني ان تفتح المناظره بس الامر مش بي ايدي بل بيد الاداره *
> *يعني بالعربي الفصيح انا موافق علي المناظره معك و انا كمان مستني هل ستوافقون علي اجراء المناظره في هذه المحاور الثلاث *



*اعتقد ان موافقتك او موافقة الاستاذ مولكا ليست هي كل شئ .
رد الاداره عليك كان واضح و اتعجب كيف لم تفهمه حتي الان :
و هذا راي الاداره فيك :



			شكي هذا نابع من مراجعتي لمشاركاتك السابقة، فهي ركيكة و لا تعتمد على على مصدر و لا منطق، فكيف نحاور شخصاً لا يملك اساسيات المحاور؟ اذا كنت ترى انك لا تملك المؤهلات الكافية، فليكن الموضوع موضوع نقاش بدل حوار ثنائي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و ان كنت غير مؤهل لحوار عادي حتي فكيف يمكن ان تتاهل لحوار ثنائي تقع فيه مسئولية عقيدتك و عقيدة من يحاورك علي عاتقك و عاتقه وحدكما ؟؟؟
يا استاذ الحوار الثنائي " مش لعبه " و لا هو استعراض للشهره...ده مسئوليه جسيمه ..فاهم كده و اللا لا؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

> *يا زميل انا موافق علي المناظره  معك في المحاور الثلاث لكن الامر ليس بيدك علي ما اظن بل في يد الاداره *



حبيبي الغالي ، لم اتفق معك على الثلاث محاور بل على الأول فقط وانا اريده سواء كان حوارا ثنائيا او عاما طالما الكلام من الكتاب المقدس 
فسواء كان هذا او ذاك فإبدأ فيه لان وقتي ينفذ بسرعة



> *يا زميل انا موافق علي المناظره  معك في المحاور الثلاث لكن الامر ليس بيدك علي ما اظن بل في يد الاداره *


خلاص افتح موضوع عن الوهية المسيح


اما المحورين الأخرين فواحد منهم موجود بالفعل والآخر في انتظار الإدارة وسيتم التحدث فيه سريعا


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

تم فتح الموضوع في انتظار موافقه الاداره


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اية ؟؟؟
اللاهوت ولا اللي بيتكلم عن يسوع هو المسيح ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*الاثنين و كل واحده علي حده*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*ياريت تقولنا مين فيهم ثنائى ومين نقدر نشارك فيه *


----------



## بايبل333 (27 مايو 2011)

*هو شو هو الموضوع من اساسة*:new2:


----------

